# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  SL3 BruteForce Cloud System 24.11.2011 - Update

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SL3 BruteForce Cloud System 24.11.2011 -  Update*  New version SL3 Client: *2.0.21.139*Add GPU Watchdog setting for each drone. Default is off (Watchdog=0).Less CPU usage - now works correctly on one core cpuFixed speed, now is litle bit faster.Add auto NCK sending via mail after finish (bafore in mail was .cod file)  Mail can be in on of 14 language.Add edit drones.
If before you use version older then 1.3.17.128  your hw key will change. New hwkey you can add in drones tab using edit just  click on drone name. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

